# Beauty queen snubs same-sex marriage, then gets flamed



## Ether's Bane (Apr 23, 2009)

So, as you will see in the following video clip, Carrie Prejean, representing California (!!!) in Miss USA 2009, gives a thumbs-down to same-sex marriage.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OY-1cybT6p8

But that's not all. Perez Hilton, who posed the question, later flamed her on her blog, calling her a 





			
				Perez Hilton said:
			
		

> bitch


 and a 





			
				Perez Hilton said:
			
		

> cunt


, as shown in the following video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF-rzckOb7c

Your thoughts on this?


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 23, 2009)

Come on now, this is incredibly old.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 23, 2009)

What Miss Arizona said was much funnier.


----------



## Minish (Apr 23, 2009)

Departure Song said:


> Come on now, this is incredibly old.


That's no reason as to why we can't discuss it.

I don't think Perez Hilton's reaction was called for. She did say she was raised to think that way, and seems just like she's a bit ignorant rather than being deliberately malicious. Of course I don't agree with her in any way and think she's rather dumb, but I don't think calling her a bitch or cunt was called for...


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 23, 2009)

> celebrities


who cares


surely perez hilton could come up with something more imaginative than "bitch" and "cunt".

otherwise, eh.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 24, 2009)

I do think Perez had a point (she should have said something a lot more politically correct) but he did really go over the top. What a drama llama.


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 24, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> That's no reason as to why we can't discuss it.


Yeah, sorry. I overreacted.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 24, 2009)

> (she should have said something a lot more politically correct)


no no NO.

jesus guys.

if you're going to be homophobic, at least be honest about it. don't just hide under lies and euphemisms.

i hate political correctness almost as much as i hate discrimination.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 24, 2009)

er political correctness is okay only overly zealous political correctness is bad.
i mean i'm kind of glad people can't go around shouting NIGGERSSSS


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 24, 2009)

i don't think political correctness is good. sure, people have the right not to be abused, but tbh i prefer a policy of "if someone insults you, insult them right back". if someone calls you a nigger, just call them a ginger twat. or ignore them, if that's what you feel like doing. freedom of speech should have no restrictions; as soon as you try to apply controls, you're going down a slippery slope.

i dunno. i somehow find the idea of an overt, open racist (sexist, homophobe, etc.) more palatable than a covert, slimy racist who hides his prejudice with words. at least then, you know who you're dealing with. :P


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 24, 2009)

'eye for an eye' works terribly.

and yeah everyone should be free to say whatever they want but i don't see the problem in discouraging this behaviour.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 24, 2009)

> 'eye for an eye' works terribly.


in most cases, yeah. like, the legal system and whatnot.

but when it's just people chatting shit, to use the colloquial term, then growing balls and either responding in turn or just ignoring them is the best course of action, as opposed to getting the law involved.

i suppose that political correctness' faults have been trumped up somewhat by the more reactionary press and exploited by... unsavoury types. but it still has a lot to answer for.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 24, 2009)

Guys, Perez Hilton is a /gossip blogger/. If you're genuinely offended by what he said grow a pair. He's deliberately doing it to offend.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 25, 2009)

> no no NO.
> 
> jesus guys.
> 
> ...


I understand, but she was going for _Miss America_. Most of that show is lies anyway, and the question wasn't even about her views on samesex marriage, but that's what she took it as.


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 25, 2009)

Who the fuck does she think Miss America's target audience _is_? :S


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Apr 25, 2009)

Hilton went too far; Miss America is a beauty pageant, not a political debate. He should've left his questions out of it.


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, the winner does get a scholarship so I'd sure hope the winner would be able to show some degree of intelligence.


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 27, 2009)

the best part about this is that she didn't answer the question she was asked.


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 27, 2009)

Departure Song said:


> Who the fuck does she think Miss America's target audience _is_? :S


yeah exactly, it's like the Catholic Church in Connecticut wants florists to be able to refuse service to gay weddings...

who ever met a homophobic _florist_


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 28, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> > celebrities
> 
> 
> who cares


To be fair, what celebrities and people in the media say can have a huge impact on public opinion.

What I think is pretty cool is that, after this, Miley Cyrus posted on her blog or Twitter or something about how she thinks gays are (something to the effect of) "God's children, too". It might sound stupid, but half the female population under the age of 14 think that girl walks on water, so having someone with such a massive influence standing up to ignorant comments like Miss Whateverstate's is pretty awesome.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 28, 2009)

People actually pay attention to what celebrities say?

Christ, I should've expected it, but it still feels deeply wrong. ):


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 28, 2009)

Since they're in the limelight people get exposed to their opinions more often, shockingly.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 28, 2009)

But that doesn't mean they actually have to accept their opinions as gospel just because *they're famous*. :D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 28, 2009)

People listen to the opinions of people they look up to, and fame is a sign of success for many. I'm not talking about myself that much (particularly since nearly every famous person I look up to is dead) but when I found out some of my favourite stars had particular opinions I did think them over.
Then again everyone I look up to is intelligent whereas Miss California


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 28, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> People listen to the opinions of people they look up to, and fame is a sign of success for many. I'm not talking about myself that much (particularly since nearly every famous person I look up to is dead) but when I found out some of my favourite stars had particular opinions I did think them over.
> Then again everyone I look up to is intelligent whereas Miss California


I love how you just didn't finish that sentence.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 30, 2009)

Nevermind anything positive I thought, said or implied, she's a cunt!

I bet the leader of NOM chokes down cocks in the parking lot at lunch hour.


----------

